

Maurice Sendak, creator of Where the Wild Things Are, dead at 83 - DiabloD3
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/may/08/maurice-sendak-wild-things-dies-83

======
ColinWright
I submitted this story 6 hours ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3943379>

It did really well for a time, then in the space of about 15 minutes plummeted
from about 35 in the rankings to about 470. Clearly a few people flagged it,
and that was that.

I hope your submission does better, and I've upvoted you.

